

Polyglot: How I Learn Languages (Kato Lomb, pdf) - xiaoma
http://tesl-ej.org/ej45/tesl-ej.ej45.fr1.pdf

======
xiaoma
The author of this book, Kato Lomb, was one of the most accomplished polyglots
in modern history.

Despite not having any notable success with foreign languages until after
completing her PHD in chemistry, she became a simultaneous interpreter of
Hungarian. Russian, English, French, and German. She also did technical and
literary translations in Italian, Spanish, Japanese, Chinese, Polish,
Bulgarian, Danish, Latin, Romanian, Czech, and Ukrainian. Her approach only
represents a single data point, but it's well worth reading for anyone
interested in SLA.

~~~
satori99
Wow. A modern equivelant of Sir Richard Francis Burton.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Francis_Burton>

I am a little in awe of people who speak multiple languages with ease. I
struggle to learn any informal language other than English, my native tounge.
There is something in my brain that blocks my attempts to learn human
languages. I do not struggle with programming languages, just human ones.

